# advise on painting a truck



## 7 point (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm thinking about painting my old tacoma od  green or something along those lines any advise .


----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2019)

Rhino line the whole truck would be my advice.

Seen a couple Tacomas and Jeeps done that way.  They looked awesome.


----------



## 7 point (Mar 9, 2019)

Dub said:


> Rhino line the whole truck would be my advice.
> 
> Seen a couple Tacomas and Jeeps done that way.  They looked awesome.


I imagine that would be costly


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 9, 2019)

You can spend a little or a lot on a pair t job. A little won't last as long as alot paint job. What's your budget? Dyi?


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 9, 2019)

Dub said:


> Rhino line the whole truck would be my advice.
> 
> Seen a couple Tacomas and Jeeps done that way.  They looked awesome.


That would look cool.


----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2019)

4HAND said:


> That would look cool.




It looks really nice.

Last paint job needed.


----------



## 7 point (Mar 10, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> You can spend a little or a lot on a pair t job. A little won't last as long as alot paint job. What's your budget? Dyi?


100$ or so


----------



## 7 point (Mar 10, 2019)

It's older truck but the body is good it runs good drives good used to be my daily driver but now it's more if a hunting and fishing truck.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 10, 2019)

Be sure to not hold the can too close to the surface.  That reduces runs in the paint.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 10, 2019)

Give it a good scuff, wipe down with was and grease remover then spray. Without these 2 steps paint won't last no time. If you got a spraygun you could buy some decent paint that will hold up alot longer than rattle can for under 200 bucks. Go talk to your paint store to see what they got.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 10, 2019)

When I looked into that,  I found folks recommending tractor paint.  Cheap and durable.  Get a harbor freight spray gun if you own a compressor already,  or one of their electric paint guns if you don't.


----------



## 7 point (Mar 10, 2019)

I was thinking about a gallon of od rustoleum


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 10, 2019)

7 point said:


> I was thinking about a gallon of od rustoleum


That and an airless sprayer will be fine.


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 10, 2019)

Unless you have a air compressor that will pump out 6 cfm, then use a cup gun but it's a pain when your tryin to spray paint and run out of air.


----------



## 7 point (Mar 10, 2019)

I have twin cylinder Kellogg compressor I have a welding and machine shop


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 10, 2019)

Post a pic when you finish it.


----------



## 7 point (Mar 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Post a pic when you finish it.


I will .I tried to post a before pic but it keeps saying file to large .


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 10, 2019)

7 point said:


> I will .I tried to post a before pic but it keeps saying file to large .


Screen shot then post screen shot. Learned that from 4hand as a matter of fact


----------



## 7 point (Mar 11, 2019)

Here is the before


----------



## Dub (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice looking truck.

I'd look into getting a $499 special from these guys or the like....


https://www.maaco.com/services/auto-painting/


----------



## hopper (Mar 27, 2019)

Kinda like the white.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 6, 2019)

I did the spray bomb job on an old station wagon.
I only masked what was needed.
I wiped it down with alcohol on a clean rag first and primed to bare spots.
It lasted several years until I sold it.
I was surprised.
I used Rustolium.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm in a similar situation. I inherited an 85' Nissan from my dad that runs like a top. I plan on keeping it. My research has found the next to the top tier paint job is a little over $550.00. About $75.00 of that is because I want to do a slight color change. They had several in the yard at verious tiers and one had the one I wanted except not a color change. It looked really good and had a 5 year warranty if I remember right. The estimate is in the truck so I'm not looking at it. I think that's the way to go.
Lower tier is super cheap but only black or white. It goes up from there.

I've done a lot of checking. If you're not looking for a hand rubbed show quality, this is the way to go. IMO


----------



## 7 point (Apr 21, 2019)

The body is straight no rust it's a pretty nice looking ole truck but the paint is faiding when you wash it you can see the white come off .I haven't done anything yet to it.


----------



## CrossCentered (Jun 6, 2019)

The rhino liner holds dirt, DO NOT GET IT!!! What you should is get the vinyl wrap last awhile and can be taken off if you don't like it


----------



## 7 point (Jun 6, 2019)

Good  advice thanks


----------



## pushplow (Jun 7, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> When I looked into that,  I found folks recommending tractor paint.  Cheap and durable.  Get a harbor freight spray gun if you own a compressor already,  or one of their electric paint guns if you don't.


I painted my 99 Ram with Tractor Supply tractor paint and a Harbor Freight gun. Looked great wet, the dryer the paint got, the duller it got. Looked decent after bugging. If I do it again, I'll spend a little more and use auto paint. I'm considering scuffing it lightly and applying a clear coat to see what happens.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 28, 2019)

The more I think about it the more talk myself out of because it's still a pretty nice truck .


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 28, 2019)

I like it in white. Everyone has an opinion but mine is get the Maaco job in white if the factory white is fading.


----------



## zedex (Jul 30, 2019)

Sand the surface with some 220 grit foam sanding blocks so you get full adhesion on contoured surfaces.  Keep block wet by having a slow running hose flowing in the area you're working. 
Use wet/dry paper for tight areas the block can't get into. 
After sanding, thoroughly rinse, not wash, entire vehicle.  Be sure to flood all surfaces and crevices very well. Look carefully for missed spots.
Use blow gun or even an electric blower to get water from tight spots and get it 100% dry. Then dry it again. And again.
Use a commercially available wipe towel to remove and remaining residues.  Then tack cloths for small particulates.
If this is to be a hunting buggy, add a little extra hardener to your paint mix and spray it after masking off glass.
If vehicle has chrome parts you dont want chromed, scuff with more abrasive material and and taper down to 220 grit for a nice finish


----------



## gma1320 (Jul 30, 2019)

I've been in the paint and body business for 23 years. If you paint over 220 grit sand scratches it will look like it was brushed on. It needs to be at least 400 grit but 600 is better. Also if you go to course it will not adhere properly because there are not enough scratches per square inch.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 30, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> I've been in the paint and body business for 23 years. If you paint over 220 grit sand scratches it will look like it was brushed on. It needs to be at least 400 grit but 600 is better. Also if you go to course it will not adhere properly because there are not enough scratches per square inch.



yeah... I read that and cringed myself.


----------



## zedex (Jul 30, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> I've been in the paint and body business for 23 years. If you paint over 220 grit sand scratches it will look like it was brushed on. It needs to be at least 400 grit but 600 is better. Also if you go to course it will not adhere properly because there are not enough scratches per square inch.


You are right... if pressure is applied. Plenty of running water and light sanding is all it takes. 
As for going coarse on chrome,  I also stated to finish with the 220. You'll have more than enough broken surface for adhesion


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 30, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> . If you paint over 220 grit sand scratches it will look like it was brushed on. .



thats what we refer to as a 20 ft paint job.

From 20 ft away, it will look pretty good.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 30, 2019)

My question would be....why do you care how good a hunting and fishing truck looks. Paint is the least of my concerns. Upgrades to tires, suspension, etc is what I would spend my money on.


----------



## zedex (Jul 30, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> My question would be....why do you care how good a hunting and fishing truck looks. Paint is the least of my concerns. Upgrades to tires, suspension, etc is what I would spend my money on.


That's what I did to my pathfinder.... it looked like it leaned on every tree in the woods.... no straight sheetmetal anywhere but it would go anywhere I wanted to


----------



## zedex (Jul 30, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> thats what we refer to as a 20 ft paint job.
> 
> From 20 ft away, it will look pretty good.


look closely at the car.  That's a 220grit job. It's all about pressure and plenty of flowing water


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 30, 2019)

zedex said:


> look closely at the car.  That's a 220grit job. It's all about pressure and plenty of flowing water



it is impossible to tell from that picture what kind of paint job the car has.  Like I said, at 20ft, it will look pretty good.  But what does it look like a 6 inches?

of course, if you are gonna spray a car with $50 a gallon flat OD green paint, I guess it doesn't matter what the surface looks like


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2019)

Get you a bottle of Nu finish. The white you are seeing coming off is oxidation. This stuff will remove it and make it shine like new money. Works great on reds and greens too where you can really see the fading. $8


----------



## gma1320 (Jul 31, 2019)

zedex said:


> You are right... if pressure is applied. Plenty of running water and light sanding is all it takes.
> As for going coarse on chrome,  I also stated to finish with the 220. You'll have more than enough broken surface for adhesion View attachment 977953


I can see flaws in it in the picture.


----------



## zedex (Jul 31, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> I can see flaws in it in the picture.


I never said it was flawless. But certainly better than some factory paintjobs and more than enough for a  bush buggy.


----------

